

Show HN: CLImate – Colors, formatting, and more for PHP in the terminal - joetannenbaum
https://github.com/joetannenbaum/climate

======
afaqurk
Awesome. Saw it on Reddit yesterday. Love the logo.

Needs more gif support.

